# Los gays estan histericos. El péndulo empieza a cambiar de sentido



## Hermericus (2 Jul 2022)

Dentro de unos años, al armario de nuevo.


----------



## zirick (2 Jul 2022)

Lo que se ponga de moda que les haga sentirse especiales


----------



## Ludovicus (2 Jul 2022)

Gays, péndulo...menos mal que no hay foto.


----------



## CocoVin (2 Jul 2022)

Al armario gracias a alá.


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Jul 2022)

No sé, pero si anuncias que te metes en el armario yo creo que da igual porque mucha genta se va a acordar de cuando eras gayer.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Jul 2022)

Yo noto que la gente está hasta el culo de gays. Son insoportables.


----------



## Blackest (2 Jul 2022)

No, eso no va a pasar, en el contexto social actual es imposible que los gays "vuelvan al armario"


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Dentro de unos años, al armario de nuevo.



Las bases de VOX siempre quedando en evidencia.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo noto que la gente está hasta el culo de gays. Son insoportables.



las mujeres son aun mas insoportables...


----------



## GonX (2 Jul 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Gays, péndulo...menos mal que no hay foto.



LA FOTO


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Jul 2022)

GonX dijo:


> LA FOTO
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109337




En su cabeza la coherencia es absoluta.


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Las bases de VOX siempre quedando en evidencia.



Mejor que así sea y se entere ya todo el mundo.....


----------



## ANS² (2 Jul 2022)

la gente parece que va pillando que los gays no son como una pareja heterosexual normal, sino viciosos que se meten 50 pollas por el culo a la hora


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo noto que la gente está hasta el culo de gays. Son insoportables.



Y de las mujeres y de los moronegros. Son tres colectivos insufribles que han hecho del victimismo un negocio lucrativo.


----------



## Ratona001 (2 Jul 2022)

GonX dijo:


> LA FOTO



Van a lapidar a uno en Nigeria por ser gay. Si es que ya no lo han hecho.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Jul 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> la gente parece que va pillando que los gays no son como una pareja heterosexual normal, sino viciosos que se meten 50 pollas por el culo a la hora



Las bases de VOX


----------



## superloki (2 Jul 2022)

Eso, eso.... el péndulo...


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> la gente parece que va pillando que los gays no son como una pareja heterosexual normal, sino viciosos que se meten 50 pollas por el culo a la hora



joder pues si que han tardado


----------



## GonX (3 Jul 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Van a lapidar a uno en Nigeria por ser gay. Si es que ya no lo han hecho.



En nigeria hay los Boko Haram (el Estado Islamico en Africa oeste) aterrorizando a todos los que pueden, se cargan a los cristianos y violan a las mujeres infieles a saco, imaginate a los gays (en Nigeria también hay).
Pero en fin, aquí también nos estan entrando bastantes talibanes: Annecy. Injures homophobes dans le bus : un duo en garde à vue, un homme malmené (ledauphine.com)


----------



## GonX (3 Jul 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> En su cabeza la coherencia es absoluta.



Tienen la cabeza tan abierta que se les cae el cerebro por fuera.


----------



## Topacio (3 Jul 2022)

A vivir como en l época de Franco gracias a la roja femimarxista, la secta covic y el islam que odia a Occidente.
Sólo que no tenemos una economía fuerte(no hay indicios de que vaya a mejorar), no se tienen niños y se ven caras de miedo por la calle en vez de sonrisas porque el futuro es negro


----------



## WasP (3 Jul 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> A vivir como en l época de Franco gracias a la roja femimarxista, la secta covic y el islam que odia a Occidente.
> Sólo que no tenemos una economía fuerte(no hay indicios de que vaya a mejorar), no se tienen niños y se ven caras de miedo por la calle en vez de sonrisas porque el futuro es negro



El futuro siempre es negro, o más bien el color depende del ojo que lo mire. Ya era negro, negrísimo, en 2008. Y aquí estamos. Nunca sabes lo que va a pasar.


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Jul 2022)

La viruela vino para ayudarnos.


----------



## favelados (3 Jul 2022)

Estos son los del Orgullo Crítico que son unos tontos a los que están utilizando los chiringuiteros, mantras de su manifestación Sin papeles no hay orgullo y No nos olvidemos de los emigrantes











El Orgullo Crítico desafía a un Madrid paralizado por la OTAN para clamar contra el racismo


El lema del movimiento para este año es “Sin papeles no hay Orgullo”, haciendo referencia a su alianza con la campaña de #RegularizaciónYa




www.infolibre.es












El Orgullo Crítico llena las calles de Carabanchel para denunciar la violencia de las fronteras


El traslado a la periferia no merma la fuerza de Orgullo Crítico Madrid. Las consignas por los derechos de las personas trans permean una marcha que este año se ha aliado con la campaña Regularización Ya.




www.elsaltodiario.com





[


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Jul 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> las mujeres son aun mas insoportables...



Eres gay?


----------



## Sonico (3 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Las bases de VOX siempre quedando en evidencia.



¿De dónde exactamente sacas esa información?
Tengo curiosidad donde VOX prohibe la homosexualidad. Más que nada por que yo les voto y no tengo nada en contra de ser homosexual y que estas personas hagan vida normal.
Eso no incluye que se paseen huntados en mantequilla hasta el culo de farlopa paralizando el centro de Madrid. 
Ni las picha charlas pagadas con sudor de mi frente.
Te espero.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Jul 2022)

Pinchar en la imagen para visualizar el vídeo...


----------



## belenus (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## belenus (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

Están creando un grupo social para usar de chivo expiatorio como sucedió con los judíos en la Alemania Nazi. 

De esta forma ante la debable social inevitable , los de siempre se librarán al señalar a otros.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Jul 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿De dónde exactamente sacas esa información?
> Tengo curiosidad donde VOX prohibe la homosexualidad. Más que nada por que yo les voto y no tengo nada en contra de ser homosexual y que estas personas hagan vida normal.
> Eso no incluye que se paseen huntados en mantequilla hasta el culo de farlopa paralizando el centro de Madrid.
> Ni las picha charlas pagadas con sudor de mi frente.
> Te espero.



Las bases de VOX desprecian a los homosexuales, solo faltaba que quisieran prohibir existir a la gente y encarcelarla, no te jode.

Para farlopa y putas las que se meten los machitos heteros y encima pagando millonadas para feminismo y demás memeces de chochos heteros.


----------



## todoayen (3 Jul 2022)

Otra vez?
Se ve que se me olvidó ignorarte en aquel hilo donde te pedía que demostrases con HECHOS que se despreciaba a los gays.
Y te fuiste por la tangente con cosas tipo "está demostrado", "es evidente ", "todo el mundo sabe"

Pero demostración ninguna.

No te molestes en responder Extuareg, gilipollas, está vez te ignoro directamente.


----------



## Hamazo (3 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo noto que la gente está hasta el culo de gays. Son insoportables.



Efectivamente. El mayor problema es que no se sienten especiales ni el centro de atención como antes. Ahora la gente te huye no por homófobos, es porque los consideran insoportables, victimistas, cansinos. Peor que niños de 2 años llorando sin parar por chorradas. 

Otros dos son las tías y el tema del racismo. El primero solo hay que ver los canales de manosfera. Tíos que superan los cuarenta y pocos buscando mejorar día al día enfocados en proyectos dejando de lado por completo el mercado sexual. En mi caso todos los conocidos que tienen pareja de mi quinta están con una extranjera. El resto solteros y sin gama alguna de mujer.


----------



## Desencantado (3 Jul 2022)

GonX dijo:


> LA FOTO
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109337



Este es un asunto de gravedad.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Jul 2022)

GonX dijo:


> LA FOTO
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109337



con el islam for gays desde sheketito


----------



## Sonico (3 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Las bases de VOX desprecian a los homosexuales, solo faltaba que quisieran prohibir existir a la gente y encarcelarla, no te jode.
> 
> Para farlopa y putas las que se meten los machitos heteros y encima pagando millonadas para feminismo y demás memeces de chochos heteros.



Ah vale, que estoy tratando con un subnormal.
Hasta luego


----------



## spica22 (3 Jul 2022)

Si, es así a todos les llega la ley de la polaridad, péndulo cuando se va a un extremo luego se va al otro. Aquí lo que se va acabar es la promiscuidad, la sociedad va a ser más fría, más mental. Es lógico que un sector extremadamente promiscuo sea cancelado, pero lo mismo va a suceder con mujeres y hombres heterosexuales x una cosa u otra. Aun así los heterosexuales más promiscuos no hacen los números de los homosexuales. Esa manía solo se termina con represión social sanitaria. Además del gasto que hacen. Seguramente tmbn cancelen a las prostitutas.


----------



## Mis Alaska (3 Jul 2022)

Creo que cuando se les conoce de cerca, pierden la 'magia'. Según mi personalísima teoría de la homosexualidad, tanto masculina como femenina, que no pasa de ser una mera opinión, completamente censurable, un gay no es un gay porque le gusten las personas de su mismo sexo, un gay (o lesbiana) empieza siendo homosexual porque básicamente odia al sexo contrario. No tiene que ser un odio de alto nivel en plan 'voy a apalear gente del sexo contrario', si no más bien una repugnancia del estilo 'que asco me dan los hombres/las mujeres', o 'el mundo sería algo más justo si los hombres/mujeres no existiesen en él'.

Muchos diréis ¿pero si eso le pasa a las 3/4 partes de foro?. No, medio foro está enfadado con las mujeres por las circunstancias actuales, pero si hiciesen las paces, estarían encantados de ser heterosexuales. No les gustan las mujeres que tienen cerca a las que pueden acceder, les gustan las mujeres que tienen lejos y a la que no pueden llegar, lo que no deja de ser una especie de acojone ante el sexo contrario, pero de eso ya hay muchos hilos hablando. Este va de homosexualidad.

La homosexualidad, en cualquier modalidad opta por una especie con un único sexo, y en el caso de los gays, descartando cualquier tipo de relación que no sea única y exclusivamente para el sexo.

Yo, personalmente, lo tengo muy, muy, muy claro. No hay hombre más misógino que un homosexual. Las mujeres estaríamos realmente jodidas en un mundo donde predominase la homosexualidad masculina. Lo mismo aplicado a los hombres si las lesbianas gobernasen el mundo.


----------



## Vientosolar (3 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Dentro de unos años, al armario de nuevo.



Anda que te habrás herniado currándote el hilo.


----------



## loquesubebaja (3 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Las bases de VOX desprecian a los homosexuales, solo faltaba que quisieran prohibir existir a la gente y encarcelarla, no te jode.
> 
> Para farlopa y putas las que se meten los machitos heteros y encima pagando millonadas para feminismo y demás memeces de chochos heteros.




Vamos que te lo has inventado.


----------



## Ratona001 (3 Jul 2022)

Pero en esos países a saber. Lo mismo la gente ni tuvo sexo gay ni tuvo una relación extramatrimonial. Seguramente basta con un chivatazo para que lapiden a alguien. 

Debe ser horroroso vivir ahí. El puto infierno tú. Y nadie hace nada. 

En lugar de quejarse tanto del genaro que vayan allí a protestar o en contra de la puta Sharia esa en Europa. 

A mi por lo menos me quita más el sueño que hoy en día se mate a alguien tirándole piedras que que una torda que no puede con su culo quiera ser bombera


----------



## Romu (3 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo noto que la gente está hasta el culo de gays. Son insoportables.



Hartita del lobby gay 
Este grupo es el primero que cuando empiecen los problemas de verdad dejarán con el culo al aire al colectivo LGTBI.

Los están utilizando. La vanidad es tremenda.


----------



## Escombridos (3 Jul 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No, eso no va a pasar, en el contexto social actual es imposible que los gays "vuelvan al armario"



Pero por lo menos a ver si dejan de dar la vara como personas "especiales" y empiezan a comportarse y tratarse como "normales". Mierda de orgullo y tantísima tontería.


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (3 Jul 2022)

La verdad que pondría un año de sharia en España, para ver cómo disfrutan elles y las mujeres


----------



## teperico (3 Jul 2022)

Está estudiado científicamente que la gente que dice que los otros son gays reprimidos son gays también.


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Jul 2022)

GonX dijo:


> LA FOTO
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109337



La gente de menos de 60 es tonta. La razón es haberlo tenido todo hecho desde niños y no faltarles de nada. No sé imaginan lo que tuvieron que hacer las generaciones anteriores para conseguir esa situación. 

Habiendo sustituido el estudio de la historia universal por la memoria histórica, lo demás va servido.


----------



## GonX (3 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> La gente de menos de 60 es tonta. La razón es haberlo tenido todo hecho desde niños y no faltarles de nada. No sé imaginan lo que tuvieron que hacer las generaciones anteriores para conseguir esa situación.
> 
> Habiendo sustituido el estudio de la historia universal por la memoria histórica, lo demás va servido.



Ya pero LA FOTO no representa solo Ezpaña, esto ocurre en todo ooccidente y sobretodo Europa.


----------



## Alma Khadija (3 Jul 2022)

Estoy viendo en redes sociales a mucho sodomita defendiendo a las Feministas. Al fin y al cabo ellas como mujeres que son no tienen interés ni motivación política alguna por sí mismas, ya que esto es antinatural para nuestra naturaleza. Lo hacen para contentar a sus hombres que son todo el colectivo gay, que no para de meter dinero para promocionar a ciertas sujetas e ideas en los medios.

La entrada de la sodomía en los medios supuso la entrada del feminismo y la degeneración de la mujer española en la no-mujer. Podían haberse contentado en buscar demostrar que pueden vivir como gente normal. Pero no, sus tendencias les han hecho crear un entorno en el que han estado dando por culo en todos los sentidos. Ahora cuando el péndulo cambia es cuando entran en pánico. Lo tenían muy fácil, pero han decidido guerrear contra la sociedad y buscar destruirla.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Jul 2022)

Hilo de delito del odio de la semana, del maricón reprimido Hemericus.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Jul 2022)

Al armario vais a ir vosotros, fachas viejunos y casposos de mierda.

Nadie os quiere, ratas marginales y residuales.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Al armario vais a ir vosotros, fachas viejunos y casposos de mierda.
> 
> Nadie os quiere, ratas marginales y residuales.



India China países islámicos y africanos no quieren maricas

TIC TAC


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, vuelvo a poner al futuro reo por delitos del odio, Hemericus en el ignore.

Saludos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Jul 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> India China países islámicos y africanos no quieren maricas
> 
> TIC TAC




Sí, pero no estamos ni en China, India, ni Pakistán.

Tic, tac, tic, tac, gilipollas.

Vete a vivir allí cuñao mamaracho.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Sí, pero no estamos ni en China, India, ni Pakistán.
> 
> Tic, tac, tic, tac, gilipollas.
> 
> Vete a vivir allí cuñao mamaracho.



Bueno...

Cuando china sea potencia hegemónica ya veremos


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Jul 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> En su cabeza la coherencia es absoluta.



Que esperas de gente que piensa con el culo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Jul 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Bueno...
> 
> Cuando china sea potencia hegemónica ya veremos




¿Qué?, ¿qué veremos friki facha de mierda?

¿Tienes que estar esperando a que vengan los chinos o los marcianos, o otros a hacer lo que tú no te atrevas a hacer?

Venga hijo de puta, ven, ven a pegarme o a meterme en la cárcel.

Eres puta escoria, un cobarde y un gordo de mierda, como todo el facherío antisocial y tarado del foro.

Payaso!

Espero que pronto se pase por el foro alguno de alguna asociación LGBT y os empiecen a caer las citaciones judiciales por delitos del odio, como le pasó al Los Liadora, que no sois nadie, frikis de mierda casposos, chalados y ultra marginales.

Muérete por allí tirado, hijo de puta amargado, que no vales para nada.


----------



## Furymundo (3 Jul 2022)

Romu dijo:


> Hartita del lobby gay
> Este grupo es el primero que cuando empiecen los problemas de verdad dejarán con el culo al aire al colectivo LGTBI.
> 
> Los están utilizando. La vanidad es tremenda.




el colectivo LGTBI se evaporara cuando haya problemas. 
pero quedara documentacion grafica de quien era y quien no.


----------



## EGO (3 Jul 2022)

Ellos se lo han ganado a pulso.

La constitucion ya dice que todos somos iguales independientemente de nuestros gustos sexuales o amorosos.

La gente esta hasta los huevos de ver a degenerados de mierda pasearse por la Castellana en pelotas y haciendo cosas aberrantes delante de niños pequeños.

Perderan los homosexuales que se comportan de manera normal y pasan de estos espectaculos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, hoy en el telediario hablando del asesinato homófobo de Samuel en La Coruña, se vienen más leyes contra gentuza criminal y cobarde, como el que abre el hilo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Qué?, ¿qué veremos friki facha de mierda?
> 
> ¿Tienes que estar esperando a que vengan los chinos o los marcianos, o otros a hacer lo que tú no te atrevas a hacer?
> 
> ...



No te he insultado


----------



## 121 (3 Jul 2022)

A mí me repugnan y me cansan. No los gays sino la parafernalia que se han montado. Son otro síntoma de nuestra decadencia


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Jul 2022)

La mejor definición de maricon es YONQUI DEL CULO, necesita que le inyecten pollas continuamente para ser feliz, son promiscuos y les vale cualquiera, eso muy normal no me parece.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Cachopo (3 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy en el telediario hablando del asesinato homófobo de Samuel en La Coruña, se vienen más leyes contra gentuza criminal y cobarde, como el que abre el hilo.



No fue un asesinato homofobo.
La verdad os hará libres


----------



## Cachopo (3 Jul 2022)

121 dijo:


> A mí me repugnan y me cansan. No los gays sino la parafernalia que se han montado. Son otro síntoma de nuestra decadencia



Exacto ser gay perse es una decision individual. Toda la parafernalia a su alrededor es degeneración


----------



## Cachopo (3 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Qué?, ¿qué veremos friki facha de mierda?
> 
> ¿Tienes que estar esperando a que vengan los chinos o los marcianos, o otros a hacer lo que tú no te atrevas a hacer?
> 
> ...



Hoy los antisociales somos los fachas, aywr erais vosotros. Mañana lo volvereis a ser.

Amenazas como quien amenazaba con chivarse a la policía en el franquismo de tus gustos intimos. Eres lo mismo que tanto te altera.


Pd: porque digo que mañana lo volvereis a ser? Porque todas las modas pasan y quedan en el ideario colectivo como madre mia que ridiculos eramos... y porque una sociedad homosexual es insostenible


----------



## ShellShock (3 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo noto que la gente está hasta el culo de gays. Son insoportables.



Llorones insoportables buscando atención. Son todavía más adictos al protagonismo que las mujeres.

Creo que jamás van a aceptar que a la inmensa mayoría de los hombres NOS IMPORTA UNA PUTA MIERDA lo que hagan con sus vidas.

Bueno, ya vendrá el moronegro a ponerles las cosas claras. Muchos no pensamos mover un dedo cuando eso pase. Seríamos fachas-franco-pantano rasssssisssstas si no permitiésemos al pobre moronegro expresarse libremente ¿no? Vamos a ver mucho MARICÓN llorando de verdad.


----------



## Redwill (3 Jul 2022)

A mi me es indiferente la sexualidad de los demas.


----------



## RayoSombrio (3 Jul 2022)

En cuanto la moronegrada empiece a ponerles las pilas, entonces sí llorarán de verdad...pero eh, que los homófobos somos los blanquitos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (3 Jul 2022)

No podrán mantener esto indefinidamente. Cada vez mas gente ve la estafa detrás de estos movimientos y lo denuncian públicamente.


----------



## GordoFanegas (3 Jul 2022)

Los maricas se han convertido en una secta de barbudos narcisistas insoportables (muchas veces cuerpoescombros sin ningún motivo para ello), con más tonterías que el mueblebar de Pitita Ridruejo. Por mí como si implosionan todos AT ONCE.


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo noto que la gente está hasta el culo de gays. Son insoportables.




Tanta saturación cansa y agobia. He notado lo mismo, el hartazgo es general. Este año el tema del orgullo no ha tenido tanto éxito como otros años. 

Iba a decir que les den por el culo pero eso encima les gusta. 

A ver si se les acaba pronto el chollo.


----------



## Chino Negro (3 Jul 2022)

Que ganas de irme a Japón


----------



## Segismunda (3 Jul 2022)

Qué coño van a ir los gais al armario de nuevo, si el 50% de la sociedad es progre y el 50% de fachas están infestados de homos, que a su vez tienen hermanos, padres, abuelos, primos, amigos, etc. Fantasías fachuzcas sin recorrido, mejor os preocupabais por quitarles las paguitas a los lobbies, que eso sí es gostoso de ver, sean lgtbi, feministas, sindicatos o la puta y paleta patronal.


----------



## François (3 Jul 2022)

No veo yo el péndulo por ningún lado. La facebook me ha baneado un mes por decir que "los transexuales no deberían poder participar en las competiciones de mujeres"


----------



## todoayen (3 Jul 2022)

Al tiempo que ya se está diciendo que no deberían competir en deporte femenino 

Todo el mundo conoce homosexuales, ahora lo del colectivo LGTB son como los canis de entre los homosexuales.
Es como si los chusmones quisieran representar a todos los payos. Y encima son bolcheviques sin saberlo.


----------



## Yomismita (3 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy en el telediario hablando del asesinato homófobo de Samuel en La Coruña, se vienen más leyes contra gentuza criminal y cobarde, como el que abre el hilo.



¿Hace falta una ley especial para condenar un delito de asesinato?

¿No te rechina que los que les ponen apellidos a la violencia y los delitos sean los mismos que se oponen a la prisión permanente revisable para los delincuentes más peligrosos?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (3 Jul 2022)

Cualquiera podría pensar que tras las ratas y las palomas, lo que más enfermedades te puede pegar es un homo-chemsex-croisonero.


----------



## todoayen (3 Jul 2022)

No, no, los violadores reincidentes deben ser insertados de forma anónima para no estigmatizarlos. Y si vuelven a violar, los jueces que lo soltaron no deben tener responsabilidad civil.

Es el pobresismo, te mean en la boca y sigues votando lo mismo.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo noto que la gente está hasta el culo de gays. Son insoportables.



Si se hubieran callado, y sobre todo, no atacasen a los heteros.

Pero su problema, con el que han cavado su tumba de rechazo, es el constante ataque contra la heterosexualidad.
Especialmente contra el hombre heterosexual Y BLANCO.

Ahí se han puesto en su contra a un montón de hombres.
Si me atacan, se conviertenc en mi enemigo.


----------



## Kabraloka (3 Jul 2022)

cuando el péndulo cambie totalmente, los popes del momento se volverán igualmente estúpidos como los de ahora. Será el momento de luchar para derribarlos nuevamente, como ahora hay que luchar contra los actuales.


----------



## RayoSombrio (3 Jul 2022)

François dijo:


> No veo yo el péndulo por ningún lado. La facebook me ha baneado un mes por decir que "los transexuales no deberían poder participar en las competiciones de mujeres"



Bienvenido al club. Ya he perdido la cuenta de los baneos que me han metido por criticar al islam, al feminazismo y la invasión fronteriza. Se les ve muchíismo el plumero.


----------



## RayoSombrio (3 Jul 2022)

Pensad que los blancos heteros somos ahora el objetivo de tres colectivos muy cansinos: lgbt, feminazis y moronegros. Tener a toda esa horda de gentuza señalándote cada vez que pasa algo malo en la sociedad acaba cansando y ya empieza a haber una reacción en contra. La última película de Buzz Lightyear es un claro indicativo del hartazgo general.


----------



## Monsieur George (3 Jul 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Creo que cuando se les conoce de cerca, pierden la 'magia'. Según mi personalísima teoría de la homosexualidad, tanto masculina como femenina, que no pasa de ser una mera opinión, completamente censurable, un gay no es un gay porque le gusten las personas de su mismo sexo, un gay (o lesbiana) empieza siendo homosexual porque básicamente odia al sexo contrario. No tiene que ser un odio de alto nivel en plan 'voy a apalear gente del sexo contrario', si no más bien una repugnancia del estilo 'que asco me dan los hombres/las mujeres', o 'el mundo sería algo más justo si los hombres/mujeres no existiesen en él'.
> 
> Muchos diréis ¿pero si eso le pasa a las 3/4 partes de foro?. No, medio foro está enfadado con las mujeres por las circunstancias actuales, pero si hiciesen las paces, estarían encantados de ser heterosexuales. No les gustan las mujeres que tienen cerca a las que pueden acceder, les gustan las mujeres que tienen lejos y a la que no pueden llegar, lo que no deja de ser una especie de acojone ante el sexo contrario, pero de eso ya hay muchos hilos hablando. Este va de homosexualidad.
> 
> ...



Mis dies. Te pongo un ejemplo.


----------



## Drogoprofe (3 Jul 2022)

El islam marcará el camino para ellos, pobre peddro zerolo


----------



## jorobachov (3 Jul 2022)

Yo estoy dispuesto a dejarme barba y a tener que rezar 5 veces al día si con eso paramos la destrucción moral de occidente


----------



## Burrocracia (3 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy en el telediario hablando del asesinato homófobo de Samuel en La Coruña, se vienen más leyes contra gentuza criminal y cobarde, como el que abre el hilo.



Le fostiaron porque creian que les habia grabado, y en todo caso , le dieron solo a el por ser tio , a sus amigas no.

El otro dia estuve en el mismo local y habia una locaza y estaba como pedro por su casa , se notaba que iba con frecuencia ,dudo que haya homofobia sistemica en ese ambiente.


----------



## pepinox (3 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Dentro de unos años, al armario de nuevo.



Allah Akhbar!


----------



## Nagare1999 (3 Jul 2022)

Espero que no pero quién sabe. Quién más van a recibir por desgracia son los trans, que han sido, como minoría politizada, los tontos útiles de esta comedia.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (3 Jul 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿De dónde exactamente sacas esa información?
> Tengo curiosidad donde VOX prohibe la homosexualidad. Más que nada por que yo les voto y no tengo nada en contra de ser homosexual y que estas personas hagan vida normal.
> Eso no incluye que se paseen huntados en mantequilla hasta el culo de farlopa paralizando el centro de Madrid.
> Ni las picha charlas pagadas con sudor de mi frente.
> Te espero.



Idem, nunca tuve el hartazgo que tengo hoy y que han provocado, raro era antes no tener un amigo gay y tan felices, era como una amiga mas pero con una vision diferente de las cosas. Hoy imposible, hay que medir las palabras y van con una superioridad moral que caen pedorros.
Voto a vox y ni soy racista ni homofoba, es hartazgo


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Jul 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Vamos que te lo has inventado.



Llevo 14 años en este foro y todos los que desprecian a las mujeres y a los homosexuales de Burbuja misteriosamente ahora son de VOX. No digo que Macarena Olona o Abascal no sean bueno y su mensaje válido en muchas ocasiones, me refiero a que sus votantes, sus bases son gente intolerante que desprecia a muchos tipos de seres humanos, igual que Podemos desprecia a los ricos si no son de su ideología.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jul 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No, eso no va a pasar, en el contexto social actual es imposible que los gays "vuelvan al armario"





Hermericus dijo:


> Yo noto que la gente está hasta el culo de gays. Son insoportables.



Parece que necesitan más atención que el resto de las personas NORMALES


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (3 Jul 2022)

más concretamente, a este armario:















Ataúdes de cartón reciclado a 100 euros: económicos y biodegradables


Un empresario madrileño, que fabrica cajas mortuorias ecológicas homologadas por el Ministerio de Sanidad y 15 comunidades, denuncia presiones de compañías funerarias




elpais.com


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Jul 2022)

Conozco gays que están hasta la polla del movimiento lgtbqwerty. Y si ellos mismos están hartos por la toxicidad de esa comunidad, imaginaos el resto. Literal los gays que he conocido ODIAN al colectivo, los consideran degenerados y locos.


----------



## Doctor Nick (3 Jul 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Conozco gays que están hasta la polla del movimiento lgtbqwerty. Y si ellos mismos están hartos por la toxicidad de esa comunidad, imaginaos el resto. Literal los gays que he conocido ODIAN al colectivo, los consideran degenerados y locos.



Asi es, aquí tienes otro ejemplo. La enseñanza que nos han metido de que “salir del armario” es una acto heroico, digno de estatua en la plaza del pueblo, ha hecho mucho daño. Orgullo de que?. Pero ahí están, van con todo en colectivo como santos mártires degenerados. Casi todos están como una cabra.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Jul 2022)

Doctor Nick dijo:


> Asi es, aquí tienes otro ejemplo. La enseñanza que nos han metido de que “salir del armario” es una acto heroico, digno de estatua en la plaza del pueblo, ha hecho mucho daño. Orgullo de que?. Pero ahí están, van con todo en colectivo como santos mártires degenerados. Casi todos están como una cabra.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Los que conozco sólo tienen interés por tener relaciones serias con un hombre. Eso de las orgías de saunas y tal les da mucho asco. Sobre todo a uno que es sanitario y teme que le peguen lo que luego ve en el hospital.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Jul 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Al armario gracias a alá.



Ala es grande amego.


----------



## ShellShock (3 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> En cuanto la moronegrada empiece a ponerles las pilas, entonces sí llorarán de verdad...pero eh, que los homófobos somos los blanquitos.



Sí, pero no te engañes, como he dicho más arriba, a esos maricones lo que les jode es que no se les esté haciendo casito constantemente. Dudo mucho que nadie con cerebro suficiente para no cagarse encima al respirar pueda pensar hoy en día que los blanquitos somos homófobos.

A la inmensa mayoría de los hombres (blancos occidentales, al menos) nos importa poco lo que fulanito o menganito haga con su vida, siempre y cuando no se meta en las de los demás. A estos llorones les jode precisamente eso, porque quieren que se les esté diciendo en todo momento lo muy especiales y únicos y extraordinarios y maravillosos y singulares que son. Y por supuesto ser "iguales" en el sentido de tener gran cantidad privilegios únicos para ellos. Igual que las mujeres con el puto feminismo. Son peores que mujeres o niñatos con la edad del pavo. El problema es de quien les hace caso.

Como empiezen las invasiones moronegras de verdad o conversiones masivas de blanquitos al Islam va a haber más de uno que no va a saber dónde meterse.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Jul 2022)

Pero si han sido ellos mismos... a mí qué cojones me cuentan...


----------



## roquerol (3 Jul 2022)

son pesados, muy pesados.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Jul 2022)

No confundáis a la gente de determinada orientación sexual, como los gays, con lobbys de extrema izquierda subvencionados que dicen representarlos a todos, mientras agreden a los gays que se atreven a decir alto y claro que son de derechas.

Que haya esa confusión es lo que desea el enemigo, por eso no hay que caer en ella y dejar bien clara la separación.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (3 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Las bases de VOX siempre quedando en evidencia.



Yo a un gay relativamente tradicional lo puedo respetar pero a esta basura lgbt woke que se ofenden por toda mierda me dan ganas de colgarlos de un puente


----------



## Bifaz23 (3 Jul 2022)

nadie está en contra de los homosexuales. La gente de bien lo que está es harta de tanta ideología woke (entre la que se halla la agenda gay)


----------



## loquesubebaja (3 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Llevo 14 años en este foro y todos los que desprecian a las mujeres y a los homosexuales de Burbuja misteriosamente ahora son de VOX. No digo que Macarena Olona o Abascal no sean bueno y su mensaje válido en muchas ocasiones, me refiero a que sus votantes, sus bases son gente intolerante que desprecia a muchos tipos de seres humanos, igual que Podemos desprecia a los ricos si no son de su ideología.



Vamos que te has inventado lo de VOX y no lo reconoces.


----------



## Calahan (3 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo noto que la gente está hasta el culo de gays. Son insoportables.



Demasiada propaganda.


----------



## rondo (3 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Las bases de VOX siempre quedando en evidencia.



Los progres de mierda siempre mariconeando


----------



## Furymundo (3 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy en el telediario hablando del asesinato homófobo de Samuel en La Coruña, se vienen más leyes contra gentuza criminal y cobarde, como el que abre el hilo.



si es MORITO no es delito 
si es negrito tampoco 

NO TE EQUIVOQUES que pareces nuevo


----------



## Calahan (3 Jul 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Yo a un gay relativamente tradicional lo puedo respetar pero a esta basura lgbt woke que se ofenden por toda mierda me dan ganas de colgarlos de un puente



Gay tradicional...
Como os han lavado el cerebro.
Los gays son los primeros que odiaban la familia tradicional.
Son los que también han apoyado la inmigración...


----------



## Vivoenalemania (3 Jul 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Gay tradicional...
> Como os han lavado el cerebro.
> Los gays son los primeros que odiaban la familia tradicional.
> Son los que también han apoyado la inmigración...



No me refiero a un gay que ame la familia pero que al menos lleve su pecado sin desfasarse follando como un perro con todo lo que se ponga por delante y sobretodo que no haga guarrerias en público ni intente adoctrinar a niños . Yo soy hetero pero he sido un cerdo durante años y eso no me hace mejor que un gay .


----------



## Calahan (3 Jul 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> No me refiero a un gay que ame la familia pero que al menos lleve su pecado sin desfasarse follando como un perro con todo lo que se ponga por delante y sobretodo que no haga guarrerias en público ni intente adoctrinar a niños . Yo soy hetero pero he sido un cerdo durante años y eso no me hace mejor que un gay .



No.
Un gay jamás podrá ser tradicional. 
Es un oxímoron.
Simplemente ellos son sistema y te los han hecho normalizar.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (3 Jul 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> No.
> Un gay jamás podrá ser tradicional.
> Es un oxímoron.
> Simplemente ellos son sistema y te los han hecho normalizar.



No a habido gays siempre pero en secreto y sin alardear como debería de ser . Lo que está mal es esta apología de el mariconismo . Lo de tradicional tómalo entre comillas no me refiero a tradicional al uso


----------



## Vivoenalemania (3 Jul 2022)

A mi un gay que tiene un no yo y no va haciendo guarradas de forma explícita fuera de la intimidad no me molesta a mi me molestan los que follan con mil personas en cualquier sitio o toda esa mierda queer esa generación blanda que no sabe ni quien es ni na de na que puto asco


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Jul 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Eres gay?



un gay nunca diria eso...


----------



## Cachopo (3 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No confundáis a la gente de determinada orientación sexual, como los gays, con lobbys de extrema izquierda subvencionados que dicen representarlos a todos, mientras agreden a los gays que se atreven a decir alto y claro que son de derechas.
> 
> Que haya esa confusión es lo que desea el enemigo, por eso no hay que caer en ella y dejar bien clara la separación.



Exactamente, grande isaac el gay de España.


----------



## Cachopo (3 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Llevo 14 años en este foro y todos los que desprecian a las mujeres y a los homosexuales de Burbuja misteriosamente ahora son de VOX. No digo que Macarena Olona o Abascal no sean bueno y su mensaje válido en muchas ocasiones, me refiero a que sus votantes, sus bases son gente intolerante que desprecia a muchos tipos de seres humanos, igual que Podemos desprecia a los ricos si no son de su ideología.



Porque somos gente cansada de los lobbies feministas y LGBT.
No tiene que ver con despreciar a las mujeres o los gays.

Mujeres y gays son individuos ni mas ni menos.


----------



## Von Riné (3 Jul 2022)

Ni de coña volverán al armario. Es como lo de los s negros en Netflix, la gente está harta de que lo metan con calzador pero de la misma forma que nadie pide que vuelvan a los 60, cosas como el matrimonio gay y demás no se van a abolir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Las bases de VOX desprecian a los homosexuales, solo faltaba que quisieran prohibir existir a la gente y encarcelarla, no te jode.
> 
> Para farlopa y putas las que se meten los machitos heteros y encima pagando millonadas para feminismo y demás memeces de chochos heteros.




Las verdaderas víctimas de la sociedad, que son perseguidos y encarcelado y se les prohíbe que hagan con su vida lo que quieran ...

*son los cocainómanos !* Pues no les dejan que esnifar cocaína sea su identidad de la misma manera que un travesti puede cortarse la picha .
Tienen que vivir en la clandestinidad peor que un gay en Arabia Saudita . Y sus proveedores de cocaína son perseguidos y encarcelados. 
Los promiscuos se drogan con la bioquímica que obtienen al frotarse con otra persona de la misma manera que un drogadicto se pincha / fuma/ esnifa ...

es retórica para que se entienda que la razón por la que se ha perseguido la promiscuidad y la lujuria desenfrenada desde principio de los tiempos fue por las mismas razones que se persigue el consumo de drogas : para proteger al individuo y al conjunto de la sociedad.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Jul 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Exacto ser gay perse es una decision individual. Toda la parafernalia a su alrededor es degeneración



No, ese es el fallo , ser gay es una degeneración en sí ¿ que persona normal puede desear que le metan una polla en el culo? 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Jul 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Exactamente, grande isaac el gay de España.



Junto a Carlitos de España y Madame in Spain, gays de derechas que han tenido la valentía de no callar, enfrentarse a los Lobbys de Extrema Izquierda que los quiere instrumentalizar, y se han atrevido a decir, alto y claro, la verdad.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Jul 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Ni de coña volverán al armario. Es como lo de los s negros en Netflix, la gente está harta de que lo metan con calzador pero de la misma forma que nadie pide que vuelvan a los 60, cosas como el matrimonio gay y demás no se van a abolir.



Yo no quiero ver negros con calzador, ni negros presumiendo de llevar ropa de segunda mano usada por blancos, y dando gracias a sus amos por dejarle hacerlo, como la señora que le presta las joyas a su criada.... el Superman negro, el James Bond negro, etc.

Yo quiero ver negros, haciendo personajes negros originales, con carisma, que cuenten buenas historias, que me expliquen quien son, como Axel Foley, Blade, Shaft, Adonis Creed o Marcus Burnett y Mike Lowrey.

Es como si me hablasen de "el Superman Japonés" o "El Jack Sparrow japonés", los japoneses no necesitan que uno de los suyos se ponga la ropa usada de Henry Cavill como Superman, o de Johnny Deep como Jack Sparrow, para mendigar algo de autoestima, ya tienen a Goku y a One Piece.

Es como si Van Damme o Chuck Norris se hubiesen querido promocionar como "El Bruce Lee blanco"; no, no son "El Bruce Lee blanco", ni necesitaron serlo, son Chuck Norris y Van Damme.

Es que ni siquiera Jackie Chan quiso ser el nuevo Bruce Lee, el no era Bruce Lee, ni pretendía serlo, para eso ya estaban los Bruce Li, Bruce Le y compañía; no, el era Jackie Chan, y llegó a lo mas alto siendo quien es, Jackie Chan.


----------



## omin0na (4 Jul 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Porque somos gente cansada de los lobbies feministas y LGBT.
> No tiene que ver con despreciar a las mujeres o los gays.
> 
> Mujeres y gays son individuos ni mas ni menos.



Yo como individuos no tengo nada que decir, cada uno hace lo que quiere con su vida, pero como colectivos me dan mucho asquete, intentando todo el dia aleccionarme.
Yo no intento aleccionar a nadie , vivo mi vida, y espero que ellos vivan la suya, yo no me meto con los gustos de nadie, y espero que tampoco lo hagn con los mios.

Pero como colectivos se pasan el dia intentanto aleccionar como prueba, es la presion que hacen por entrar en los colegios a contar "su verdad"....


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Jul 2022)

Por mi que se mueran todos y los que queden vivos o con dudas sexuales que los acabe de rematar mi comandante.

EL COMANDANTE DE LA FLOTA INTERGALACTICA VIENE A MATAR A TODOS LOS MARICAS DEL PLANETA, cuidado pues


----------



## midelburgo (4 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Las bases de VOX siempre quedando en evidencia.



Pero si los gays listos cada vez votan más VOX.


----------



## Kapitoh (4 Jul 2022)

Lo gracioso es que todos los que ahora son Pro-LGTBI, cuando cambie el péndulo, seran los mas nazis con el tema. Lo vimos con la pandemia. Gente que decia que era un resfriado en Febrero de 2020 que en menos de 1 año ya estaban diciendo que habia que vacunar y señalar a los no vacunados como a los judios.


----------



## Gubelkian (4 Jul 2022)

En realidad es porque en los 90-2000 ya tenían todo lo que reclamaban: Hacer lo que les saliera de los huevos.

Ahora se ve que no les basta: tienen que asegurarse manu militari de que nadie les mira mal (como si mirar mal no fuese libre), o crear leyes que discrimimen a los demás y les coloquen a ellos por encima. La igualdad ante la ley no va con ellos.

No sólo eso. Si no estás de acuerdo en ser voluntariamente discriminado en su favor, eres un homófobo. Si no estás de acuerdo en que den charlas en los colegios eres un homófobo, si apagas la TV o dejas de ver series porque estás hasta los cojones de propaganda y cuotas gays, cada vez más forzadas y sin relación alguna con las tramas, eres un homóbo.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En realidad es porque en los 90-2000 ya tenían todo lo que reclamaban: Hacer lo que les saliera de los huevos.
> 
> Ahora se ve que no les basta: tienen que asegurarse manu militari de que nadie les mira mal (como si mirar mal no fuese libre), o crear leyes que discrimimen a los demás y les coloquen a ellos por encima. La igualdad ante la ley no va con ellos.
> 
> No sólo eso. Si no estás de acuerdo en ser voluntariamente discriminado en su favor, eres un homófobo. Si no estás de acuerdo en que den charlas en los colegios eres un homófobo, si apagas la TV o dejas de ver series porque estás hasta los cojones de propaganda y cuotas gays, cada vez más forzadas y sin relación alguna con las tramas, eres un homóbo.



más aún, han conseguido que los demás desplieguen un relato victimista como el que has escrito tú (va sin acritud, es solo una descripción) lo cual realmente les confirma una posición de superioridad.


----------



## Anonimo23 (4 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Están creando un grupo social para usar de chivo expiatorio como sucedió con los judíos en la Alemania Nazi.
> 
> De esta forma ante la debable social inevitable , los de siempre se librarán al señalar a otros.



siempre que hablas de algo nacional socialista o de lo sj0dios acabas patinando mucho, vete a votar a ayuso que luego bien que hablas de las elites que nos controlan y parece que no te enteras de la misa la mitad


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> siempre que hablas de algo nacional socialista o de lo sj0dios acabas patinando mucho, vete a votar a ayuso que luego bien que hablas de las elites que nos controlan y parece que no te enteras de la misa la mitad



Todas las sociedades buscan la confrontación ! 

Es la única forma de evitar que se guillotine al rey y de que se puedan alternar una de cal y otra de arena , que no son más que ciclos de recesión y expansión de la economía y de esa manera se puede avanzar sin demasiadas guerras. 

Son los 7 años de vacas flacas y los 7 años de vacas gordas del antiguo testamento y que los judíos siguen aplicando. 

Para que se entienda mejor : los dientes de sierra del gráfico de los ciclos económicos tienen que ser lo más uniformes posible , de lo contrario si la especulación llega a subidas muy altas , mayor será la caída como sucedió en la crisis del 29 con la compra masiva de acciones con créditos bancarios , o más recientemente las burbujas inmobiliarias o subprime .... y el actual crack de las criptomonedas. 

La crisis de las hipotecas *subprime* fue una crisis financiera por desconfianza crediticia que se extendió inicialmente por los mercados financieros de Estados Unidos y fue la alarma que puso en el punto de mira a las hipotecas "basura" de Europa desde el verano del 2007, evidenciándose al verano siguiente con la crisis ...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las verdaderas víctimas de la sociedad, que son perseguidos y encarcelado y se les prohíbe que hagan con su vida lo que quieran ...
> 
> *son los cocainómanos !* Pues no les dejan que esnifar cocaína sea su identidad de la misma manera que un travesti puede cortarse la picha .
> Tienen que vivir en la clandestinidad peor que un gay en Arabia Saudita . Y sus proveedores de cocaína son perseguidos y encarcelados.
> ...



Poner al mismo nivel que dos personas del mismo sexo se puedan enamorar con la adicción a las drogas es todo lo que ofrece VOX en este foro y por lo que se esta disolviendo ya como un azucarillo.

Las bases de VOX desprecian a los homosexuales y a las mujeres y a las personas que no sean de raza blanca con 8 apellidos castellanos por mucho que se integren.


----------



## kdjdw (4 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Dentro de unos años, al armario de nuevo.



Pero explica de qué estás hablando gilipollas


----------



## Cachopo (4 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Poner al mismo nivel que dos personas del mismo sexo se puedan enamorar con la adicción a las drogas es todo lo que ofrece VOX en este foro y por lo que se esta disolviendo ya como un azucarillo.
> 
> Las bases de VOX desprecian a los homosexuales y a las mujeres y a las personas que no sean de raza blanca con 8 apellidos castellanos por mucho que se integren.



Es mentira pero si te quieres creer eso...


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jul 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Poner al mismo nivel que dos personas del mismo sexo se puedan enamorar con la adicción a las drogas es todo lo que ofrece VOX en este foro y por lo que se esta disolviendo ya como un azucarillo.
> 
> Las bases de VOX desprecian a los homosexuales y a las mujeres y a las personas que no sean de raza blanca con 8 apellidos castellanos por mucho que se integren.



pregunta a cualquier maricón (aunque sólo tenga 20 años) con cuantos cientos de hombres ha tenido sexo.

Si eso no es una droga ¿ qué es ? 

Fin


----------



## un mundo feliz (4 Jul 2022)

El titular es erróneo. Lo correcto a mi modo de ver sería: El lobby gay está histérico, creo que se ciñe mucho mas a la realidad. Conozco a unos cuantos y no veo ese histerismo por ningún lado, si bien es cierto que algo de toda esa propaganda masiva y machacona les acaba calando en mayor o menor medida. Lo mismo que pasa con todo el victimismo de las mujeres. Entonces cual es el problema, pues yo creo que el puro y duro colaboracionismo de una mayoria con las posturas extremas de una minoria.


----------

